# Favorite tires for ATV plowing?



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

My dedicated ATV plow machine needs new tires (stock is 24x8-12 and 24x10-12)

What tires work best for you before resorting to studs or chains? ( I know they are the ultimate but dont want to scratch up driveways)

The old legendary plow trucks from Oshkosh. FWD, Walter all used narrower tires so I will assume they are the way to go as it concentrates the weight to a smaller contact patch. So I'm thinking of running 8's in the rear instead of 10's. Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like these

https://www.mudthrowers.com/inc/sdetail/62/116735
ITP 589 they are Hard and wear like iron so they have my vote,

Good Year Mud runners are good but I don't know the long term hard surface wear on those.

Big Horns tires as well have gotten good reviews.

just my thoughts.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what is your plowing ATV and how many years have you plowed with it?

also how big is your driveway you are doing?

just wondering is all

thanks

also what type of plow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just say your pics in the pic thread running the stock 489 on a king quad correct? Those are pretty good plowing tires in there own right. Id say the Big Horns would work well and be a smoother ride on the pavment the 589 will be a bit bumpy but last a long long time. due you trail ride are all or what are the other thing you due with the ATV, make laps around the house and dont want to rip up the yard?


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

I sold the King Quad!

Working on a new machine and waiting for plow parts and tires to arrive. For tires Im going pretty aggressive and with 24-8-12's on all corners 

I'll start a new thread for this machine and include lots of pics


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what is the new maching going to be?


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

creating a new thread right now!


----------

